# Avi's zusammenfügen mit Magix Video Deluxe 15



## Lev100992 (23. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem beim zusammenschneiden von etwa 17 avi Dateien. Ich habe alle importiert und dann die übergabe mit Blenden konfiguriert. Als ich aber dann alles abspielen wollte lief die Musik zwar im Hintergrund aber das Bild änderte nur ca. alle 5 Sekunden. Also schon ehr ne Fotoshow und kein Film mehr.

Könnt ihr mir irgentwie helfen?


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2009)

Welchen Codec haben die AVIs ?
Welche Auflösung ?
Rechner zu schwach ?
Alle Daten auf der Systempartition oder in einer Partition der gleichen Platte ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Lev100992 (24. Februar 2009)

Auflösung ist 496x288 pixel
Bitrate 192 kBit/s
Audioformat MPEG Layer-3
Bildfrequenz 25 Einzelbilder/Sekunde
Datenrate 1536 kBit/s

und Codec weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht wie man das nachguckt. Habs mit Avidemux 2.4 geschnitten.

Und die Avi' s liegen alle in einem Ordner und auch nicht in der Systempartition. 
Rechner ist so mittelmäßig denk ich mal.. daran dürfte es nicht liegen.
dual core 2,4 ghz, 2 gb RAM und 512 mb Grafikspeicher.


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

*Alle Mpeg-Formate sind zum Schnitt unbrauchbar!* Ob Mpeg2, Divx oder H.264. Beispielsweise haben DIvx-Dateien ihr Hauptbild nur etwa 5-6 Sekunden, dazwischen existieren Differenzbilder, mit denen Videoschnittprogramme bei der Vorschau selten klarkommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Lev100992 (24. Februar 2009)

welches format wäre denn ideal um beschnitten zu werden?


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Du hast eine sehr unförmige Auflösung, *Unkomprimiert* würde ich empfehlen. Am Besten lässt es sich mit 720x576@25fps (Ton:48.000Hz bei 16Bit Stereo) arbeiten ( also DV-Format ).

Ach ja, bevor es gleich Beschimpfungen hagelt : Wenn ein Schnittsystem explizit auf Mpeg getestet und für brauchbar befunden ist, kann man es benutzen. Grundsätzlich muss aber die Software mit den Daten komplett anders umgehen, deswegen meine negative Meinung zu Mpeg-Schnitt.


----------

